# Sig P229 vs steel targets



## rjinga (Jun 24, 2012)

I made my first trip to the outdoor range this morning. 100 rounds of Federal ammo without a glitch. I've shot over 300 rounds (the rest was Monarch ammo from Academy) so far and it just shoots better and better. Also, I shot steel targets for the first time ever today. Loved it! I may never go back to paper targets again. 

The Sheriff's dept. opens it's range to the public on the last Saturday of the month for free. They have 10 target holders at the end of a 100 yd range, with concrete shooting lines at 3, 7, 15, 25, 50, and 100 yds. They also have a big rack with 6 steel pie plates, and at least 8 movable steel silhouettes. 

I started by walking my way across and back the pie plates at 7 yds. Then I staggered 3 silhouettes at 11:00, 12:00, and 2:00 and practiced drawing and double-tapping each one in sequence. Then I got real fancy and worked on the "failure drill" (2 COM then 1 head shot). I'll probably bring 200 rounds next time.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats and safe shooting.........JJ


----------



## rjinga (Jun 24, 2012)

chessail77 said:


> ...and safe shooting.........JJ


Always!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

100 rounds doesn't get you alot of shooting does it? That sounds like a nice range. Have fn be safe.

RCG


----------



## rjinga (Jun 24, 2012)

recoilguy said:


> 100 rounds doesn't get you alot of shooting does it?RCG


Umm, it gets me 100 rounds. :smt082 Seriously, it's more of a money limitation - 100 rds for $20.00, so $20.00 of fun that morning.


----------

